# Barking at Night in Crate



## nmcicozi (Mar 30, 2017)

My husband and I just recently got a new male cockapoo 2 months ago, and he is now 4 months old. He is as sweet as could be, and therefore we did make a few mistakes by letting him sleep in bed with us for a few hours on the weekends. We originally had him in a fabric crate, which he chewed a hole in the other night to escape. My husband went out to the store to buy another one, in which he ripped the same hole in within 15 minutes. So we had no choice but to put him in bed with us again, and he was asleep in 30 seconds. We really do not want him sleeping in bed with us all night yet. I went out yesterday and bought him a metal crate, and I slowly introduced it to him yesterday. He spends the days in the kitchen when we are not home, so he is only in the crate to sleep. He barked for 20-30 minutes last night when we put him in the crate, and we just let him bark/cry it out until he stops. Then at 4 this morning he started again, my husband took him to the bathroom, and put him back in the crate. This is when he barked/cried for the next hour.

Any suggestions/advice as to what else we should do would be very helpful!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Where is the crate? Can it be in your bedroom at night as he sounds like he is missing your company


----------



## nmcicozi (Mar 30, 2017)

We have it in the bedroom right next to ours, but we can move it in to our room to see if that helps him.

Thank you!


----------



## nmcicozi (Mar 30, 2017)

We have it in the bedroom right next to ours, but we can move it in to our room to see if that helps him.

Thank you!


----------

